# r32 insurance



## ped523 (Jul 26, 2007)

hiya, im currently looking at purchasing an r32 skyline, 
i have to say theres some rather useful advice in this section.
i thought i was dreaming, only being 23 but after a call to a flux
im well chuffed with a quote for £1300. especially after doing online quotes
and getting results of £7600!
1 thing im not sure about though is flux said the insurance on a 2.5gtst is 
exactly the same as on a 2.6tt gtr as their the same insurance group.
is this right?
cheers, pete.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

All Skylines are group 20.


----------



## ped523 (Jul 26, 2007)

thats what they said. the thing is now im looking at buying a gtr!
i was gonna look for a gtst but if its the same price to insure the gtr
im gonna go for it!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Good move


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

a r33 2.5gtst was same as a r32 2.6 gtr for me. BUT im not sure what it would be like on a r33 gtr or r34 gtr due to them obviously being worth more. i would have thought cheapness wise it would be 32 gts/t, 33 gts/t + 32gtr, 34gtt/s + 33gtr, 34gtr.


----------

